# Shenango Lake, Pa.



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Since a lot of you are going to get out of state permits for PI, i was thinking maybe you would want to come over to my home lake and have an outing. This lake is loaded with big crappies and gills. Also some nice toothy critters too. It's easy to get to from Ohio too. If you've fished squito, you'd take 305 east. If you're from the akron/ canton/ or even Columbus area,come across 80 east and get off at exit 1N. There's lots of hotels and motels just minutes from the lake and numerous ethnic restarants all on the same road to the lake. If you bring the wife, she can shop at the shenango valley mall, which is on the same road to the lake. They just put a super walmart on this same road. If your interested in putting a group trip together i can get you lodging numbers and help organize the event. The only unsure thing is the baitshops at this end of the lake. They are VERY sometimey.... but i have a very reliable baitshop that i use from the other end of the lake. 
This lake is only an hour and ten minutes south from the presque isle bay. Early ice is fabulous and last ice is magnificent. Let me know what you think and i'll get things started. Smitty


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Let me know when ice is good to go and I'll be there. Thanks for the invite man!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I will follow Carl up. 

flash---------------------------out


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i'm down for a trip...


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Sheesh chaunc, see what you went and done... Both Ben and Johnboy, there goes the neighborhood. 

If you all get something going out there I may make an appearance, since I do live all of 5-10 minutes from the lake. I usually fish the river below the lake in Sharpsville until ice forces me to take a break. Doubt I'll fish out on the lake, since I got no ice gear, but I'd be into talking to some folks and seeing how the whole ice fishing thing is done just so long as I can retreat to the heat of my car. I recommend the Cookery on Rt 18 or Danny's Country Inn (bar) in Sharpsville for the after fishing snack. I was a bit underwelmed with the new buffet they put in next to the Super Walmart. There's also the usual assortment of fast food within a couple mile radius. Where you looking at setting up Chaunc, over by Golden Run?

Barry


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah, golden run is the best area for first ice. Big crappies and gills hit there for the first month of the season. Then the celery farm gets hot. Dont get me wrong now, they do fish there at first ice too but i've done much much better for numbers and size at GR. Big snow heading this way tonite. Hope it doesn't mess up the ice. And if you want to fish with us, i'm sure we'll have a rod or two you can use. Dress warm !


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

getting harder and harder to resist buying non-res. PA lisc. Used to fish presque isle long time ago and went it went bad for a couple of years I quit fishing PA.

I have always wanted to ice fish shenango though. ok heres the big question for me how are the shenango perch? ( counting if any money left ) Please tell me they are runty.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

We catch a lot of perch but most are small. i'd say about 6-7" average, with very few bigger. I guess the walleye and stripers must be eating them before they can get bigger. Oh yeah.... i forgot to mention we have some HUGE stripers in here. 18" size limit to keep and only 2 per day. My biggest is 10#, a year ago last fall. i have a picture but i still cant get it to load up. Have it stored in ulead photo express and can only send to email addresses. Cant figure it out.


----------

